# Eleaf iStick 60W TC Kit with Melo 2



## phanatik (4/1/16)

Howzit Guys,

Firstly Happy New Year!

A Bud of mine is looking to get the kit mentioned in the title.

I know there are a lof of istick fans here, so any commentary on the mod?
How does the tank perform?

This looks like a fairly decent starter kit, but i'm not too familiar the the mod.


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (4/1/16)

Hey. i got one of these for my GF to quit smoking. it works and she loves it. tank is great on the ijust Ni200 coils. they last atleast 2 weeks per coil and the vape is great. easy to fill. easy to use. it does use quite a bit of battery life aswell.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## foGGyrEader (4/1/16)

I'm perfectly happy with my Eleaf 60W TC, not bothering with temp control though. The Melo 2 tank is not bad either, it has a tight draw which is better for MTL hits. It's best to use an external charger (1 amp) for charging, I get a full day with the LG HG2 using a 0.5 ohm coil. The 0.15 Ni200 coils which BeardedVaper93 mentioned will drain the battery faster, personally I found the Ti 0.5 coils to have the best flavour.

Hope that's helpful...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (4/1/16)

I use the TC60W with the Kanger Subtank Mini. Sony VTC4 battery lasts quite long with the Subtank nd has more than enough power to give good cloud production and good flavour. Haven't tried the Melo tank but the Subtank is excellent for this mod with the option of Kanger Ni200 coils for the temp control


----------



## kev mac (5/1/16)

phanatik said:


> Howzit Guys,
> 
> Firstly Happy New Year!
> 
> ...


I think he'll do fine w/ this set up.I started with the melo v1 and I still use it all the time.From what I've heard the set up you mention is a good one.luck to you both.


----------

